# Sports Clubs in Cairo for Expat Children



## Marky123 (12 mo ago)

Hi. My family and I have recently moved to Cairo for work. We're currently staying in New Cairo but thinking of moving to Maadi. I'm wondering if anyone could give advice about sports clubs suitable for expat children (currently 9 and 11 years old) in either area? Indeed, advice about general activities for children of that age and older in each area would also be helpful. Any information would be much appreciated.


----------

